# Just a little Guessing Game.....



## weed_hopper

Ok, I'm going to give you a list of African Cichlids that I have and you pick out the Herbivore(s).

Protomelas taeniolatus, Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Eureka Albino, Aulonocara Stuartgranti Maleri, Labidochromis caeruleus, Haplochromis blue obliquidens, Sciaenochromis fryeri,I also have another one and its in the same family as the Labidochromis caeruleus. When I picked him out thatâ€™s what thought he was but since Iâ€™ve had him he is nothing like the other in color wise so Iâ€™m thinking itâ€™s a Hybrid or I just can not find him where Iâ€™ve been looking he is diffinetly a Labidochromis.


----------



## CICHLUDED

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... .php?cat=1

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... .php?cat=2

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... .php?cat=3

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2602


----------



## Number6

there are no herbivores in your list.

What was the point of this question? I'm guessing you are interested in what food to offer? 
Might I suggest New Life Spectrum?


----------



## weed_hopper

Number6 said:


> there are no herbivores in your list.
> 
> What was the point of this question? I'm guessing you are interested in what food to offer?
> Might I suggest New Life Spectrum?


 Oh sorry I guess I should of explained a little more. I just wanted to start up a forum game, where someone gets the right answer then they get to select some fish from there tank. Its kind of a awareness thing.

Sorry your answer is incorrect, however if the source you are using says other wise please give me a link to your source and I'll give you link to my source as well.


----------



## bulldogg7

edit, oops, yeah you're right :thumb: but they also eat plankton.


----------



## Number6

Yeah, missed that this was supposed to be a forum game.

Still... I don't see a herbivore where "herbivore" is defined as an animal that is adapted to eat primarily plant matter. 
As bulldog mentions, labs aren't herbivores. 
You might be able to find many web sites with incorrect info out there... but if we are playing the game here on C-F then we should defer to the info on this site (or the truth in this case  )

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1668


----------



## Number6

hey! Bulldog ninja edited! :lol:

Now Tropheus can be called herbivores... 
so at least this game is raising awareness! LOL

So what... is it my turn now?


----------



## bulldogg7

> xxx has a lake-wide distribution & is primarily an herbivorous cichlid. It feeds by sucking algae from small pockets in the rocks. Like most cichlids, however, xxx is an opportunistic feeder - when plankton is plentiful, it feeds on these as well.


Primarily an herbivore, but some vegans wear leather shoes. Not sure if that would count as an actual herbivore, even though the profile stated it.


> " Diet: Herbivore"


----------



## weed_hopper

Number6 said:


> Yeah, missed that this was supposed to be a forum game.
> 
> Still... I don't see a herbivore where "herbivore" is defined as an animal that is adapted to eat primarily plant matter.
> As bulldog mentions, labs aren't herbivores.
> You might be able to find many web sites with incorrect info out there... but if we are playing the game here on C-F then we should defer to the info on this site (or the truth in this case  )
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1668


 I am using the profiles from this site :wink: , I will give you a hint...Only one of those species I listed is a Herbivore. By the way I'll give ya another clue. You guys are right the labs are not herbivore.....lol


----------



## Number6

son of a...

Ok... this is a good game... Protomelas taeniolatus is a herbivore... I've done that before... thinking of Haps as omnivores and predators... totally forgetting that not all are...


----------



## Dave

Yep, Protomelas taeniolatus is the only herbivore on the list, plankton has a large amount of photosynthetic organisms in it, but they would not all be considered "plants". Aulonocara eat organisms they detect in the sand with the sensory organs in their jaw. L. caeruleus are pickers, omnivorous, The victorian hap I believe is omnivorous, and S. fryeri is a piscavore.


----------



## weed_hopper

Number6 said:


> son of a...
> 
> Ok... this is a good game... Protomelas taeniolatus is a herbivore... I've done that before... thinking of Haps as omnivores and predators... totally forgetting that not all are...


 To tell you the truth I was dumb founded when I found out. I have a small one in a 55g and I have a adult in a 75g with a bunch of rainbows. I guess that kinda explains why he gets a long with the rainbows. Yes I know that is risky but I had those fish together for over 2 years and no problems yet......knock on wood... Your right not many Haps are herbivore, so far this one is the only one I know of which doesnt mean there isnt more...

Well since you got the answer right at least i think you were the one......lol I started this unprepared, at least I had the answer......lol


----------



## Dave

Watch Ad's Malawi DVD, you will some more.


----------



## Fogelhund

weed_hopper said:


> Number6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> son of a...
> 
> Ok... this is a good game... Protomelas taeniolatus is a herbivore... I've done that before... thinking of Haps as omnivores and predators... totally forgetting that not all are...
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth I was dumb founded when I found out. I have a small one in a 55g and I have a adult in a 75g with a bunch of rainbows. I guess that kinda explains why he gets a long with the rainbows. Yes I know that is risky but I had those fish together for over 2 years and no problems yet......knock on wood... Your right not many Haps are herbivore, so far this one is the only one I know of which doesnt mean there isnt more...
> 
> Well since you got the answer right at least i think you were the one......lol I started this unprepared, at least I had the answer......lol
Click to expand...

It doesn't mean they won't eat other fish when given the chance, nor does it make them less aggressive to other fish. Getting along with the rainbows is all rather incidental.


----------



## weed_hopper

Fogelhund said:


> [It doesn't mean they won't eat other fish when given the chance, nor does it make them less aggressive to other fish. Getting along with the rainbows is all rather incidental.


 I realize that i was kinda making fun when I said being herbivore thats why he dont bother the rainbows.The rainbows are a very active fish much like a african cichlid. The rainbows I have are the larger of the species none of them are less than 4 inches. I dont think I would go as far to say its incidental. Perhaps on the risky side yes but the way I see it when the rainbows go into there breeding thing they to get pretty agressive and I have seen the rainbows chase that Empress.The Red Empress is a more passive then most I'm not saying they are not agressive either. I do see him chase but its from one end to the other and you wont see him do it again for a while. Now if I threw in another African Cichlid I think I would have severe issues.


----------



## weed_hopper

Dave said:


> piscavore.


 What the heck does that mean?


----------



## Number6

So this means I'm up?

Ok, so we are in the General African section... so I'm guessing we need to stick to the Rift Valley cichlids?

Ok... which Tanganyikan cichlid species or variant is not of suspected hybrid origin (data is published though not necessarily on C-F).

Neolamprologus marunguensis, Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa", Neolamprologous buescheri, Tropheus sp. "Black"


----------



## weed_hopper

This one Neolamprologous buescheri, the last one on your list does not say either way. I'm using the profiles from this site.


----------



## Number6

you're back up then weedhopper!

We should be calling this rift lake Trivial pursuit!


----------



## weed_hopper

Number6 said:


> you're back up then weedhopper!
> 
> We should be calling this rift lake Trivial pursuit!


 Actually I was intending that this stayed more on the herbivore aspect, but what you did was cool. This is turning out to be educational.

I dont have anything right at this minute I just got up.....lol I need my coffee...I'll post something little later on this morning unless you got something.......Go ahead


----------



## weed_hopper

Aristochromis christyi,Dimidiochromis strigatus, Neochromis nigricans, Enterochromis sp, Placidochromis electra

Which of these fish are from Lake Victoria region? Pay close attention to the list....


----------



## eL Chupy

Neochromis nigricans....

too easy :wink:


----------



## weed_hopper

eL Chupy said:


> Neochromis nigricans....
> 
> too easy :wink:


 Your close.....


----------



## Dave

weed_hopper said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> piscavore.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck does that mean?
Click to expand...

Fish (pisces) eat/eatter (vore)


----------



## weed_hopper

Dave[/quote said:


> Fish (pisces) eat/eatter (vore)


 Could you be so kind to put that in lamers terms please....or be more specific

I've only heard of Herbivore= plant eating,Omnivore= plant and meat, and a Carnivore= meat eater


----------



## Number6

so then you've never heard of frugivores (which eat mainly fruit), folivores (eats leaves), nectarivores... you can guess what they eat


----------



## bulldogg7

benthivore, detritivore, herbivore, insectivore, omnivore, planktivore, piscivore



> piscivore = a feeder on fish.
> 
> piscivorous = fish-eating or subsisting on fish.


----------



## weed_hopper

bulldogg7 said:


> benthivore, detritivore, herbivore, insectivore, omnivore, planktivore, piscivore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piscivore = a feeder on fish.
> 
> piscivorous = fish-eating or subsisting on fish.
Click to expand...

 I never knew there were that many types....thank you to the both of you.


----------



## weed_hopper

Number6 said:


> nectarivores... you can guess what they eat


 An animal that consumes nector from a flower or plants that have nector. Which for example would be a bumble Bee, right?


----------



## eL Chupy

weed_hopper said:


> eL Chupy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neochromis nigricans....
> 
> too easy :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Your close.....
Click to expand...

close?...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2318

http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Species ... hp?id=6794

hahahaha... ok you got me... so is Enterochromis sp... such as the Enterochromis cinctus from Lake Victoria


----------



## weed_hopper

you got it now!! Sorry I couldnt of been more specific then you being close. If had I think it would of made it far to easy. Good Job!! You are up!!


----------



## eL Chupy

this cichlid hailing from Lake Tanganyika is reported to have broods consisting of 5,000-10,000 per spawn


----------



## bulldogg7

caprichromis orthognathus


----------



## Dave

Boulengerochromis microlepis


----------



## bulldogg7

yeah, you got it I goofed  I was playing on a site where I found the answer and forgot I copied that one, it's an egg thief. Your turn :thumb: I think.


----------



## Dave

This non-Malawi fish is one of the usual suspects when the genetic history of the OB peacock is discussed.


----------



## weed_hopper

Dave, I looked that up and what I came up with isnt what you are looking for but I'm going to post it anyway so you can add your 2 cents worth. What I got is a OB Peacock was cross bred with a Zbuna which is from the lake Malawi. Or am I not getting question?? lol


----------



## Dave

That is one of the usual suspects (I think you mean a Zebra-type mbuna), but that isn't the NON-Malawi suspect.


----------



## Dave

What is the time frame for a correct answer before I give the answer and then post a new question?


----------



## weed_hopper

Dave said:


> What is the time frame for a correct answer before I give the answer and then post a new question?


 I think the problem with your question is the lack of info on this site when it comes to this. Like I said all I can find here is that a Mbuna is the one. There is no mention of any other species, I'm not saying you are wrong. Maybe we can wait till tomorrow to see if someone comes up with the correct answer, if nothing by then ask I different question but please give the answer to the one you have now. I really want to know....lol Then again I can google it to I guess...


----------



## Dave

Ask the dog.


----------



## weed_hopper

This is funny, I used google to find the answer and lo and behold the first site on the list was here. Nothing like putting my foot in my mouth. lol I am totally blown away on this answer I would not of ever guessed this species. So here it is, can I have a drum roll please...............................Julidochromis!!


----------



## Dave

Nope, I know the dog didn't tell you that.


----------



## weed_hopper

Dave said:


> Nope, I know the dog didn't tell you that.


 No dog here in my house.... Here is a link to the info I found.... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacock.php


----------



## eL Chupy

weed_hopper said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I know the dog didn't tell you that.
> 
> 
> 
> No dog here in my house.... Here is a link to the info I found.... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/ob_peacock.php
Click to expand...

_First of all, hybrids will cross-breed with other Cichlids, but no more readily than two Julidochromis species or two Pseudotropheus species if kept in the same tank_

this was the only mention of julies I found in that article... and julies aren't mouthbrooders so cross with them seems impossible....

looking through the mouthbrooders from lake tang, nothing seems suspect, maybe from victoria?


----------



## eL Chupy

ahhhhaaaaa.... Paralabidochromis chromogynos

distribution... Mwanza Bay and Zue Island, Lake Victoria

from a post in a thread you answered :lol: _OB is not a naturally occuring morph for peacocks. There is debate as to where this OB gene came from. The top runners are an mbuna and Paralabidochromis chromogynos. What ever the source, they are hybrids. I have seen many that have a definate mbuna look to them._

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 5df12b0a79


----------



## Dave

Bingo.

I would love to breed these guys, but it is hard to find females, and the males are extremely aggressive.


----------



## eL Chupy

I'm not much for OB fish.... remind me too much of koi, but those are nice

.... K... I've been searching for something to stump you all mighty cichlid guru...

this riverine cichlid native to the Zaire region is known to completely bury itself in the substrate when frightened


----------



## Dave

I am going to guess it is a Steatocranus, but I do not know which, or if I am even on the correct track, but these are from that region.


----------



## eL Chupy

nope... the info i got did come from this site... if i tell you which river, you can probably narrow it down seeing as there are only 5 cichlids native (according to wickepidia :roll: ) to this area and all are uncomon in the hobby.

the locale of this fish is often reffered to as a lake, but in acctuallity it's really just a widening of the river

but you are close... literally...... if we're browsing profiles


----------



## eL Chupy

ps... maybe ask the dog :lol:


----------



## Dave

eL Chupy said:


> ps... maybe ask the dog :lol:


I don't know if Fogelhund will know this answer, but he might.


----------



## Dave

Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi


----------



## eL Chupy

Dave said:


> eL Chupy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ps... maybe ask the dog :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if Fogelhund will know this answer, but he might.
Click to expand...

 :lol: too much :lol:

nope... you went the wrong way... :wink:


----------



## Dave

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/thor_brauschi.php
Thoracochromis brauschi 
I looked at that fish first and decided, no way that is a sand diver.


----------



## eL Chupy

:thumb: good job

i want some


----------



## Dave

This cichlid is the preferred host of Synodontis multipunctatus.


----------



## eL Chupy

_Ctenochromis horei_?

no body else wants to play?


----------



## Guest

This one seems hard... I couldn't find any info on this site and a google search turned up nothing.

All I know is it's definitely a Tanganyikan mouth brooding cichlid...


----------



## Dave

eL Chupy said:


> _Ctenochromis horei_?
> 
> no body else wants to play?


You are up again.


----------



## eL Chupy

Dave said:


> eL Chupy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Ctenochromis horei_?
> 
> no body else wants to play?
> 
> 
> 
> You are up again.
Click to expand...

 :lol: .... I'm good at figuring things out, but terrible at finding questions... here goes one that may be fairly simple....

This particular species of cichlid resides only along the eastern shoreline of Lake Tanganyika, between Kigoma in Tanzania and Mpulungu in Zambia... containing several geographical variants


----------



## eL Chupy

need a hint?


----------



## Guest

eL Chupy said:


> need a hint?


...What do you think? :lol:

I'd like to play this but I know very little of Lake Tanganyika other than calvus cichlids and neolamprologus sexfasciatus (only two tangs I keep). I'm more of a Malawi guy.


----------



## eL Chupy

but this will expand your knowledge :lol: I've only been into africans as a whole for less than a year and seem to enjoy learning new tidbits of information as much as I enjoy watching my tank

hint;
Five geographical variants are recognized currently and each occurs in both blue and yellow-tailed morphs

that should be a dead giveaway


----------



## yellow

Altolamprologus compressiceps?


----------



## eL Chupy

nope....

new clue... schooling cichlid

come on guys.....


----------



## Dave

Cyp. leptosoma anyone?


----------



## eL Chupy

Dave said:


> Cyp. leptosoma anyone?


Im sure you knew that a long time ago :lol:


----------



## Dave

eL Chupy said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cyp. leptosoma anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you knew that a long time ago :lol:
Click to expand...

 Yeah, I was trying to give someone else a shot.


----------



## weed_hopper

I'm still particpating in this, I just havent been able to find answers to these last couple questions.....lol


----------



## Dave

Okay, so since I am up again, which of the following can be found in the hobby as a true and accurately identified species?

_Sciaenochromis ahli_, _Haplochromis obliquidens_, or _Greenwoodochromis christyi_


----------



## weed_hopper

I can not find info on the last one, well at least not in english so I'm guessing the Sciaenochromis ahli, Haplochromis obliquidens


----------



## Dave

No.


----------



## eL Chupy

I'm pretending to be dave right now and waiting to see if anyone else knows the answer... :wink:

i spend too much time here at CF for knowing this answer without needing to do any research :lol:


----------



## weed_hopper

eL Chupy said:


> I'm pretending to be dave right now and waiting to see if anyone else knows the answer... :wink:
> 
> i spend too much time here at CF for knowing this answer without needing to do any research :lol:


 You got to smart for your own good then, we have a name for that here...lol Its called smarta*s.....  :lol:


----------



## eL Chupy

weed_hopper said:


> eL Chupy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretending to be dave right now and waiting to see if anyone else knows the answer... :wink:
> 
> i spend too much time here at CF for knowing this answer without needing to do any research :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You got to smart for your own good then, we have a name for that here...lol Its called smarta*s.....  :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :x :lol:


----------



## eL Chupy

Dave said:


> Okay, so since I am up again, which of the following can be found in the hobby as a true and accurately identified species?
> 
> _Sciaenochromis ahli_, _Haplochromis obliquidens_, or _Greenwoodochromis christyi_


K~...

_Sciaenochromis ahli_ is rarely if at all exported from the lake. _Sciaenochromis fryeri_ is often sold under this name, which is incorrect.

_Haplochromis obliquidens_ is one of the names given to a few of the haps from victoria... one in particular is _Astatotilapia latifasciata _ or commonly called _Zebra Obliquidens_. From what I have gathered the true _Haplochromis obliquidens_ is an extinct species no longer with us 

that leaves _Greenwoodochromis christyi_ as the remaining fish on the list that would be sold under the correct name... however, I can find much info on them so I'm basing my answer on pure process of elimination


----------



## Dave

Correct. The last fish in the list is on some online retailer's stock lists.


----------



## eL Chupy

Dave said:


> Correct. The last fish in the list is on some online retailer's stock lists.


was I correct in my statements on the other fish as well?

OK... next question... This cichlid, the only species classified in it's own gunus, follows substrate-digging cichlids and feeds on organisms and particles that get stirred up as the other fish eat

we need to get more people participating :wink:


----------



## Dave

eL Chupy said:


> was I correct in my statements on the other fish as well?


Yes.


----------



## eL Chupy

eL Chupy said:


> OK... next question... This cichlid, *the only species classified in it's own gunus*, follows substrate-digging cichlids and feeds on organisms and particles that get stirred up as the other fish eat


a little misleading there  there are others that are the only fish in its own genus... sorry....

This cichlid, *which has been placed in a genus of its own*, follows substrate-digging cichlids and feeds on organisms and particles that get stirred up as the other fish eat

:thumb: thanks Dave


----------



## yellow

C moorii


----------



## Dave

I believe that is correct.


----------



## eL Chupy

yellow said:


> C moorii


 :thumb:

you're up


----------



## yellow

This commonly seen fish is often seen cleaning another fish in the lake?


----------



## Dave

yellow said:


> This commonly seen fish is often seen cleaning another fish in the lake?


M. auratus, juvenile.


----------



## yellow

maybe i should add that it cleans a catfish and sometimes eats its eggs.


----------



## bulldogg7

Bumblebee Ps. crabro?
Finally one I knew right off.
What's the rule since everyone's offline now?


----------



## bulldogg7

I'll pass for now, bedtime :zz: Maybe someone else will get it


----------



## Guest

Docimodus evelynae


----------



## yellow

Bulldog , the writing was so small i didn't notice the answer, but correct.

Your turn.


----------



## bulldogg7

I was going to delete it, figured someone else would know since I was going offline a while. 
I'll try for an easy on, since I'll be off and on for a bit.

The only malawi cichlid to feed primarily on algae that grows on wood(trees, stumps, branches...)


----------



## eL Chupy

yellow said:


> Bulldog , the writing was so small i didn't notice the answer, but correct.
> 
> Your turn.


i don't see an answer :-?


----------



## bulldogg7

> i don't see an answer Questions


that was the point, since I was going to be gone a while, I was going to leave it open. But kinda gave it away with some creative typing


----------



## yellow

Pa Acei, too easy.


----------



## yellow

How about, Which female melanochromis looks nearly exactly like a labidochromis?


----------



## Dave

yellow said:


> How about, Which female melanochromis looks nearly exactly like a labidochromis?


One should not ask subjective questions. Which Labidochromis, sp. Hongi? I personally do not think there are any non-Labidochromis that look like Labidochromis.


----------



## yellow

I meant M perileucas just because it has the same black markings as well as the yellow colouring but fair enough your up Dave.


----------



## Dave

I thought bulldog was up? How did I become it? I do see the similarity to Nhkata bay, but only in the marking, not in the shape.


----------



## bulldogg7

yellow said:


> Pa Acei, too easy.


Nah, he got it. Close enough anyways. Ps. acei, or is it G. now?


----------



## Dave

bulldogg7 said:


> yellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pa Acei, too easy.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, he got it. Close enough anyways. Ps. acei, or is it G. now?
Click to expand...

 No it is not G. acei that is the old 1922 classification, unless someone has a very recent reference that says differently. Something other than a breeder's website, but rather a publication in a peer reviewed journal.

Yellow,

Go ahead and ask another question.


----------



## bulldogg7

> Formerly classified as a Pseudotropheus species, G. acei prefers the deep sand over the rocks of Lake Malawi.


The library article confused me on that one, never noticed it before. Typo?


----------



## eL Chupy

eL Chupy said:


> yellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bulldog , the writing was so small i didn't notice the answer, but correct.
> 
> Your turn.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't see an answer :-?
Click to expand...

i still didn't see the answer for the fish that cleans a catfish and sometimes eats its eggs question.

or am I missing something here?

:? :-?


----------



## bulldogg7

bulldogg7 said:


> Bumblebee Ps. crabro?


It's right there


----------



## eL Chupy

bulldogg7 said:


> bulldogg7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee Ps. crabro?
> 
> 
> 
> It's right there
Click to expand...

 :lol: so when did you graduate from secrect agent spy school?


----------



## bulldogg7

Where's "yellow"? Ain't it his turn?


----------



## Guest

He's been on since his last post in this thread. You could try pm'ing him, or just ask your own question bulldogg7...

It's only his turn anyway because you told him to ask another question anyway... :lol:


----------



## eL Chupy

i second the motion for bulldog to ask a question


----------



## bulldogg7

What is the only substrate spawning cichlid in Lake Malawi?


----------



## eL Chupy

_In Lake Malawi the only known substrate spawner is Tilapia rendalli Dumeril, a non-endemic species. Evidence suggests that all other cichlids of Lake Malawi are maternal mouthbrooders._

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v2 ... 243a0.html

first hit on google search... :wink:

great info. learned something new today :thumb:


----------



## bulldogg7

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=937
Yeap  I guess I should've Googled before I posted, I didn't think it would be THAT easy


----------



## eL Chupy

this species is the smallest known cichlid in the world.. even though we're in the general african section..... but still.... it is an african :wink:


----------



## Dave

N. multifasciatus.


----------



## eL Chupy

that was probably too easy for you... but it was something I didn't personally know...

you're up!

:fish: unrelated to topic, but ..... new emoticons!!!! :dancing:


----------



## Dave

eL Chupy said:


> that was probably too easy for you... but it was something I didn't personally know...


 I used to have a colony in a 20 gallon long. Great fish, one of my favorites. I plan on setting up a 30 gallon long with them soon.

True or false, according to some of the most recent published data, C. frontosa "Burundi" (6-stripe) and C. frontosa "Kigoma" (7-stripe) are the same species and variant.


----------



## Guest

I think the answer is False. I don't know as much about Tanganyika as I do Malawi though...


----------



## Guest

Is anyone playing this anymore?

Should I just take a turn anyway to keep this thread alive? :fish: :-? :?


----------



## eL Chupy

go for it.. i love playing opcorn:


----------



## Guest

Okay then.

One of this cichlid's hunting behaviors is to mimic herbivores picking algae to get close to its prey.


----------



## Dave

S. fryeri.

According to some recent data those two fish are the same, they are both frontosa not gibberosa. In fact, people have seen 7-striped Burundi and 6-striped Kigoma.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> S. fryeri.
> 
> According to some recent data those two fish are the same, they are both frontosa not gibberosa. In fact, people have seen 7-striped Burundi and 6-striped Kigoma.


That's right and that's pretty interesting about the burundi/kigomas...

So what now? Are you going to go again Dave?


----------



## Dave

What is the type species for Pseudotropheus?


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure, but an article I found says Pseudotropheus zebra or Metriaclima... I could be very wrong or confused rather since I know very little of mbuna...


----------



## Dave

The "type species" is the species from which the Genus is described. It is the example for the Genus, and all other species placed in that Genus must have those same descriptions. This is the major reason why so many Pseudotropheus species have been, and will be, placed into different or new Genera.

In order to be the type species the fish in question MUST be Pseudotropheus.


----------



## Guest

Oh then Pseudotropheus williamsi

and I learned yet another new thing today...


----------



## Dave

You are up.


----------



## Guest

(mods, delete my last post)

Who am I?









If you need hints let me know.


----------



## Guest

So no one has a clue? Here's a hint, it's a very rare predatory species from Lake Malawi. It's considered to probably be the most common cichlid in the lake and has been observed in open water from the surface to as low as 700ft. It is a utaka species.


----------



## Dave

Marduk said:


> ...it's a very rare predatory species from Lake Malawi. It's considered to probably be the most common cichlid in the lake...


 Rare and common? Or do you mean rare in the hobby but common in the lake?

Rhamphochromis longiceps


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...it's a very rare predatory species from Lake Malawi. It's considered to probably be the most common cichlid in the lake...
> 
> 
> 
> Rare and common? Or do you mean rare in the hobby but common in the lake?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Dave

Rhamphochromis longiceps


----------



## Guest

No, but good guess.


----------



## Dave

Then I have no idea.


----------



## Guest

Heh... I'll give a big hint then since mine is pretty hard...

The genus begins with the letter D and the species with the letter l (L, not i). (crack open Konings' book I guess :lol


----------



## Dave

I would have to wait until I get home then, but I will give someone else a shot at it.


----------



## eL Chupy

Marduk said:


> (crack open Konings' book I guess :lol


i really need to pull out my credit card and order me one.... :wink: been putting it off for far too long

but i have no clue


----------



## Guest

Or you could just look here... I'm practically giving away the answer now haha: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... malawi.php


----------



## Guest

:roll:

It was Diplotaxodon limnothrissa http://malawicichlids.com/mw08118.htm

I'll put a easier question up now.

This cichlid is named after Stuart Grant's wife.


----------



## Dave

I never did get around to looking up your previous answer, but once you posted the link to the list I figured that was pretty much a no guess for the crowd.

This latest question is a nice softball, but I will let it go for now to see if someone else has the answer.


----------



## wmayes

Originally placed in the genus Pseudotrophues by Stuart Grant, the species Metriaclima Estherae is named after his wife Esther.

I pass on asking a question.

Dave, since you also knew the answer, will you ask a question?


----------



## Dave

What is the purpose of the thick lips on P. milomo?


----------



## rsuarez1982

They're used a like a plunger to suck out potential food out of crevices.

What is the approximate time it takes a Blue Cruiser to FULLY complete it's color transformation?


----------



## Guest

What's a blue cruiser?


----------



## rsuarez1982

That's part of the question difficulty.  It's one of the common names for the Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania.


----------



## Dave

rsuarez1982 said:


> That's part of the question difficulty.  It's one of the common names for the Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania.


 I really think we should keep this to scientific names. What if I was to ask how long it takes for an Electric blue to fully color up?


----------



## Guest

rsuarez1982 said:


> That's part of the question difficulty.  It's one of the common names for the Placidochromis Phenochilus Tanzania.


Lifetime really. Their color gets better/more speckles the older and larger they are.

What was the original name/description of Aulonocara koningsi?


----------



## rsuarez1982

Aulonocara sp. â€œstuartgranti mbenjiâ€


----------



## Dave

rsuarez1982 said:


> What was the original description of Metriaclima Barlowi before it was scientifically named so?


 Before Metriaclima would be Pseudotropheus, Pseudotropheus 'Zebra Fusco' or Golden Fuscoides.


----------



## Guest

Are you going to ask a question Dave?


----------



## Dave

I was not 100% sure, so I was waiting on a confirmation.

What Genus was Pseudotropheus sp. 'Acei' formerly placed?


----------



## Guest

Gephryochromis acei

What's the modern name of Haplochromis jacksoni?


----------



## rsuarez1982

Hmmm... I'm getting two conflicting fish on this one.

Sorry Dave, I was away for a bit.


----------



## Guest

rsuarez1982 said:


> Hmmm... I'm getting two conflicting fish on this one.
> 
> Sorry Dave, I was away for a bit.


Well take a guess. After all this is a guessing game, so if your first guess is wrong then it may be the other one you had in mind...


----------



## cigarguy

Sciaenochromis ahli????


----------



## Guest

cigarguy said:


> Sciaenochromis ahli????


Close.


----------



## cigarguy

Cyrtocara jacksoni


----------



## Guest

cigarguy said:


> Cyrtocara jacksoni


Nope...you're getting colder now...


----------



## Dave

cigarguy said:


> Sciaenochromis ahli????
> Close.


If it isn't ahli, but you are close, well then what do you think it might be then? (hint hint)


----------



## cigarguy

Cyrtocara ahli???

This is hard lol


----------



## rsuarez1982

Copadichromis chrysonotus :thumb:


----------



## Guest

rofl :lol: No and no... You guys are way off now.. *cigarguy* You were really close before...


----------



## Dave

S. fryeri


----------



## Guest

Yep Dave got it...


----------



## Dave

What cichlid is also known as Pseudotropheus pindani?


----------



## fish

Dave said:


> What cichlid is also known as Pseudotropheus pindani?


Pseudotropheus socolofi? Is it cheating if you look it up online? I would never have known otherwise.


----------



## Dave

fish said:


> Dave said:
> 
> 
> 
> What cichlid is also known as Pseudotropheus pindani?
> 
> 
> 
> Pseudotropheus socolofi? Is it cheating if you look it up online? I would never have known otherwise.
Click to expand...

No that isn't cheating...your turn.


----------



## fish

This one shouldn't be to hard... This large cichlid feeds on mostly on the Cyprichromis species at dusk.


----------



## eL Chupy

fish said:


> This one shouldn't be to hard... This large cichlid feeds on mostly on the Cyprichromis species at dusk.


Frontosa


----------



## wmayes

Are you going to ask a question?


----------



## Dave

wmayes said:


> Are you going to ask a question?


 el Chupy you are up.


----------



## fish

eL Chupy said:


> fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one shouldn't be to hard... This large cichlid feeds on mostly on the Cyprichromis species at dusk.
> 
> 
> 
> Frontosa
Click to expand...

YES!!! You are up!!


----------



## eL Chupy

sorry guys... I was out of town since the day after I guessed the answer

here we go..

unlike most peacock species which spend most of their time in sandy areas, this one is seldom observed by divers because it spends most of its time living inside, or close to large dark caves.


----------



## Guest

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi...one of my favorite peacock spp too.

This fish is often confused with T. macrostoma, but it is a different spp.


----------



## wmayes

Okay. Keep it going! Next question?


----------



## eL Chupy

wmayes said:


> Okay. Keep it going! Next question?


nobody got the last question yet  :lol: I've looked, but can't come up with an answer


----------



## wmayes

Let me get this straight - did you ask a question you did not know the answer to?


----------



## Guest

wmayes said:


> Let me get this straight - did you ask a question you did not know the answer to?


I answered his and asked mine. He can't find an answer for mine.


----------



## Guest

Hint/dead giveaway: I have these in my 29g.


----------



## Boomr99

I'm gonna say.... hmmm... Tyrannochromis nigriventer?


----------



## Guest

Boomr99 said:


> I'm gonna say.... hmmm... Tyrannochromis nigriventer?


Yep. You're up.


----------



## Boomr99

O.K... here's my question. I havn't read all the pages of this post so I appologize if this question has been asked or if its too easy or too hard.

Which cichlid species has the male incubate the eggs in his mouth? i.e. paternal mouthbrooder?


----------



## Dave

Do you want them all?


----------



## Boomr99

I'm looking for the one that ONLY the male incubates. Not both parents.
I'm not aware of more than one but if there is, then name a few....


----------



## Dave

Yeah I misread that at first. Hint for you guys out there, it is a Tilapian species.


----------



## Boomr99

No one?
Dave is correct so far....


----------



## Guest

Boomr99 said:


> No one?
> Dave is correct so far....


I know what it is as well but I'm tired of asking questions in this topic..


----------



## Boomr99

Nobody else want to take a stab at it or has this game officially died.?


----------



## wmayes

Sarotherodon melanotheron?


----------



## Guest

wmayes said:


> Sarotherodon melanotheron?


Yep.


----------



## Boomr99

That's right. Also known as a Blackchin Tilapia!


----------



## wmayes

What african riverine species of fish has two varieties of males that serve different mating roles which affect their lifespan?


----------



## Guest

To try and keep the thread alive, here's a picture for you guys to guess:


----------



## Gibbs

Very red empressy.
What happened to it's snout


----------



## Guest

Gibbs said:


> Very red empressy.
> What happened to it's snout


Not a red empress.

Let me know if you need a hint. It's one of my favorite haps too..


----------



## Guest

Let me know if you guys need hints.

I'll tell you this though, it can grow up to around 14" long more or less.


----------



## Dave

Lichnochromis acuticeps


----------



## Boomr99

Malawi Eye-Biter.
Dimidiochromis compressiceps 
Too easy, but it won't get 14", more like 9 - 12".


----------



## chapman76

Boomr99 said:


> Malawi Eye-Biter.
> Dimidiochromis compressiceps
> Too easy, but it won't get 14", more like 9 - 12".


Too easy... how come you're wrong then? :thumb:


----------



## Boomr99

Well I think I'll wait to hear from the guy that posted the question. I'm sure I could be wrong, but it looks exactly like an eye-biter to me.


----------



## Dave

Mine is just a wild guess, but it definately is not D. comp.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Mine is just a wild guess, but it definately is not D. comp.


You're right actually . It's one of my favorite haps, and that's one of the best photos of them I found online of one that is fully colored.

Here's another fantastic picture of a tank raised one that was actually one of Stuart Grant's farm breeders (according to a 1992 issue of Cichlid Magazine) back in the early nineties. This is the Senga Bay variant:









I've gathered all the best pictures I could find of them online and uploaded them here if anyone wants to see, and two of them I bought from Ad Konings's website for $8 :?:
http://www.toadscastle.net/marduk/lichn ... acuticeps/

So anyway you're up Dave. What made you think it was a wild guess though? While the colors are different to the bad pictures in the profile here it still has the same body shape.

~Ed


----------



## Guest

We should keep this thread going more...I already have an idea for my next one if I guess the next one right.


----------



## Dave

I was not sure about the name because of the angle of the shot made be question the mouth structure.

What Genus of fish are known as lobed lips? Give an example.


----------



## Guest

Placidochromis milomo?


----------



## Guest

Cheilochromis? Chilotilapia?


----------



## Dave

I am not looking for fish with lobed lips in general, but one that has a _Genus_ name meaning lobed lips.


----------



## Guest

Lobochilotes?


----------



## Dave

Marduk said:


> Lobochilotes?


Yes


----------



## Gibbs

Sorry to jump the Q, but you guys are to good for me. Here is one of mine. I know it's not a cichlid but it is an aquarium fish>


----------



## Dave

Sorry Gibbs, this thread is for African Cichlids, but feel free to start a thread in the General Aquaria.

Marduk, you are up.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Dave said:


> Sorry Gibbs, this thread is for African Cichlids, but feel free to start a thread in the General Aquaria.


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=140751


----------



## Guest

Here's a semi-difficult one. All I will divulge (unless you guys just can't figure it out...) is it is a Lake Malawi piscivore....a darn pretty one at that...


----------



## rsuarez1982

Sciaenochromis gracilis?


----------



## Guest

rsuarez1982 said:


> Sciaenochromis gracilis?


Close. It's another "S" genus, not Sciaenochromis...like the Sciaenochromis though this fish is a piscivore.


----------



## Guest

No one? Want me to give the genus then?


----------



## Dave

Stigmatochromis pleurospilus


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Stigmatochromis pleurospilus


No, but VERY VERY CLOSE!!!


----------



## Gibbs

Stigmatochromis Woodi?


----------



## Guest

Gibbs said:


> Stigmatochromis Woodi?


Right genus wrong species.


----------



## Dave

Stigmatochromis sp. "spilostictus type"


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Stigmatochromis sp. "spilostictus type"


Yep!

I got that picture from an auction on aquabid... If anyone is interested that particular male is still for sale http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1217403726

You're up Dave.


----------



## Dave

I will pass to someone that has an African Cichlid they would like to post a trivia question/picture about.


----------



## Guest

I'll just go again with an easier trivia question.

Name a Lake Tanganyika Genus where every single species in that genus is *monomorphic*.

(Hint: Multiple Answers)


----------



## iceblue

Cyphotilapia gibberosa.


----------



## Guest

iceblue said:


> Cyphotilapia gibberosa.


You're up.

I actually wasn't thinking of that genus by the way... I had Altolamprologus in mind, mostly because I currently have a pair of wild yellow calvus..


----------



## iceblue

Only one in a 100 of this species gets a different coloring.


----------



## Guest

iceblue said:


> Only one in a 100 get this coloring.


Huh?


----------



## iceblue

:lol: I just edited the statement when you posted. After re-reading it it made sense to me but probably not to anyone else.


----------



## Guest

iceblue said:


> :lol: I just edited the statement when you posted. After re-reading it it made sense to me but probably not to anyone else.


Still doesn't make much sense to me  :lol:

Mind rephrasing that again? Lol...


----------



## iceblue

O.K. :lol: If thier is a clutch of a hundred fry of a single species one will grow up to have a completely different coloring then all the rest. Hth. What species is it?


----------



## Guest

iceblue said:


> O.K. :lol: If thier is a clutch of a hundred fry of a single species one will grow up to have a completely different coloring then all the rest. Hth.


Makes much more sense now, and is interesting too...

I haven't the faintest idea though...


----------



## Guest

Feel like giving hints, iceblue? Or just picking an easier question? :lol:


----------



## Dave

I think this is another question that could apply to several species. It most likely relates to rare morphs seen in males. Such as Metriaclima estherae, or perhaps an OB species where the males are rarely seen in the OB morph. Much too general and vague of a question IMHO.


----------



## iceblue

Marduk said:


> Feel like giving hints, iceblue? Or just picking an easier question? :lol:


Dave gave it away with some interesting comment. I'll have to read further through the profiles section from which I pulled my question and do some research elsewhere to satsify the curiosity his post has created for me.

Clue: It's an Mbuna and just as your previous question Marduk, may have multiple answers.


----------



## iceblue

Maybe we should have a different thread about OBs.


----------



## Guest

iceblue said:


> Maybe we should have a different thread about OBs.


I think a new question would be best :lol:. I haven't the faintest idea and Dave doesn't appear to know what exact species you are referring to either.


----------



## iceblue

O.k. :lol: I was refering to this profile. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1464

Lets try this.
Hapless foraging fish often mistake this species for a reed like plant.


----------



## Guest

iceblue said:


> O.k. :lol: I was refering to this profile. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1464
> 
> Lets try this.
> Hapless foraging fish often mistake this species for a reed like plant.


What do you mean by hapless?


----------



## iceblue

Marduk said:


> What do you mean by hapless?


Unlucky.


----------



## Guest

iceblue said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by hapless?
> 
> 
> 
> Unlucky.
Click to expand...

That reminds me of Sciaenochromis fryeri masquerading as an herbivore to get close to prey...

I have no idea what fish you have in mind but sounds interesting! Next time I'm online I'll do some research into that to find out what the answer is...


----------



## rsuarez1982

Dimidiochromis Compressiceps? The whole headstanding thing?


----------



## iceblue

You got it. It uses it's compressed body to full advantage when stalking among Vallisneria.
Your up Rsuarez1982.


----------



## rsuarez1982

This species was once synonym for Haplochromis microstoma.


----------



## Goat

Tyrannochromis Nigriventer?


----------



## rsuarez1982

Nope.

It's also a carnivore, about half the size and prefers shallow sedimentary rather than rocky.


----------



## Gibbs

Protomelas pleurotaenia


----------



## rsuarez1982

You got it, *Gibbs*! You're up :thumb:


----------



## Gibbs

Ok let me think, i'll have something soon


----------



## Gibbs

Name this cichlid and tell me what is so unique about it, in comparison to the rest of the cichlids of Lake Malawi


----------



## CICHLUDED

Tilapia rendalli...

substrate spawner...


----------



## Gibbs

It's that easy :thumb:

Your up cichluded!


----------



## CICHLUDED

This one has probably been done alreadyâ€¦.But here you goâ€¦










:fish:


----------



## Gibbs

Is that the size of a giant tuna or has it been zoomed in 1 million times?


----------



## CICHLUDED

They max out at about 8" to 9"


----------



## Gibbs

Malawi hap?

Copadichromis?


----------



## CICHLUDED

Its main food consists of other fishâ€™s eggsâ€¦


----------



## rsuarez1982

Caprichromis orthognathus?


----------



## CICHLUDED

rsuarez1982 said:


> Caprichromis orthognathus?


That would be it.....

Next... :thumb:


----------



## rsuarez1982

Who am I named after?


----------



## iceblue

Your dad? :roll:


----------



## Gibbs

Robert?


----------



## Dave

The "I" is a link: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=692
Diagnoses of new fishes discovered by *Capt. E. L. Rhoades *in Lake Nyassa. Annals and Magazine of Natural History (Series 8 ) v. 2 (no. 9): 238-243. [Date of publication from Evenhuis 2003:38 [ref. 27365].]

I will pass my turn to someone else.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Sorry about that. I thought you all would pick up on the blue "I" link in my question.

Anyway, You are correct *Dave*.

The next question is now open for ANYONE to ask.


----------



## Gibbs

I'll jump in with an easy 1


----------



## Guest

Gibbs said:


> I'll jump in with an easy 1


Oh too easy . I can't think of what my question would be right now so I'll pass this one and let someone else go....


----------



## Gibbs

Haha, yeah i no Marduk. It's i nice shot but :lol:


----------



## Gibbs

Surely somebody knows what it is. I haven's stumped you all have i. It's 1 of the most common fish around


----------



## Guest

I'll go I guess.

That is a Nimbochromis venustus.

Guess who this one is:


----------



## Gibbs

dimi. strigatis


----------



## Guest

Gibbs said:


> dimi. strigatis


Nope.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Champsochromis spilorhynchus?


----------



## Guest

rsuarez1982 said:


> Champsochromis spilorhynchus?


You got it!


----------



## rsuarez1982

Who am I?


----------



## rsuarez1982

HINT: It was described in 1935 by Trewavas. It's name means decorated or colored. This was in reference to it's quite noticeable color pattern.


----------



## Guest

Otopharynx decorus?


----------



## rsuarez1982

Nope, you do have the neck and throat part right though.


----------



## Guest

Otopharynx tetrastigma?


----------



## rsuarez1982

nope, take away the "oto"


----------



## rsuarez1982

Hint: It's part of the Ctenopharynx species.


----------



## iceblue

Ctenopharynx nitidus?


----------



## rsuarez1982

nope. :wink:


----------



## Guest

Ctenopharynx pictus?


----------



## rsuarez1982

Correct!

We have this species on the site but no profiles. I wonder if any members keep any? :-?


----------



## Guest




----------



## aussieafricans

Taeniolethrinops furcicauda :fish:

BEN


----------



## Guest

aussieafricans said:


> Taeniolethrinops furcicauda :fish:
> 
> BEN


Of course you'd get since you answered my other post :lol:

You're up!


----------



## aussieafricans

sorry couldn't help my self  :roll:  









BEN


----------



## Gibbs

Aristochromis christyi

Way to easy


----------



## aussieafricans

is it supposed to be hard  oops i just thought we were all just guessing each others fish haha oops sorry guys 

BEN


----------



## rsuarez1982

aussieafricans said:


> is it supposed to be hard  oops i just thought we were all just guessing each others fish haha oops sorry guys
> 
> BEN


Well, with so many pages through, there should be some sort of extra part of research on the guesser's part.


----------



## Gibbs

Took a while but he we are, anyone?


----------



## Guest

Nimbochromis linni?


----------



## Gibbs

That was just as easy as the last 1, i only realised once i had posted it.
Next time it will take more then 1 response :lol: 
Your up Marduk :thumb:


----------



## Guest

This one should be easy...


----------



## Guest

No one knows?


----------



## Gibbs

Give us hint... opcorn:


----------



## Gibbs

Tyrannochromis something?


----------



## Guest

It is the only species in it's genus, is a piscivore, and is widely available in the hobby. Not as common as say Nimbochromis sp. but it is available on MANY websites, including our current sponsors.

I'm surprised...this one should've been easy.

I do have one more hint that should make it obvious what this fish is. Let me know if you guys need me to give that hint... You guys are probably going to hit yourselves when you find out what it is...

~Ed


----------



## Gibbs

It's not a Rostratus, please don't tell me it is


----------



## Dave

Exochochromis anagenys


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Exochochromis anagenys


Correct. Out of curiosity, did you immediately know it was that species or were you unsure or what?

It's a shame that pictures of fully colored males aren't common on the internet. Here's another shot of a different fully colored male I found on aquabid:


----------



## Dave

I had a pretty good idea, but I had to do a little digging to confirm. I will post a pic tonight.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> I had a pretty good idea, but I had to do a little digging to confirm. I will post a pic tonight.


Where's the pic?


----------



## Dave

Sorry, been too busy to play, someone else can post if they like.


----------



## Guest

This one should also be fairly easy for those familiar with haps..


----------



## rsuarez1982

Protomelas taeniolatus (Makanjila)?


----------



## Guest

No but you're on the right track.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Protomelas Ornatus?


----------



## Guest

rsuarez1982 said:


> Protomelas Ornatus?


Correct! Out of curiosity, have you figured out where I have been getting all these photos?


----------



## rsuarez1982

I do all my research in other places and have never seen the pics you use ( Good Source, though). I never even thought to look there until you brought it up and revealed it earlier. Maybe I'll use it now and again.

I'll post my question in a little bit...


----------



## rsuarez1982

???


----------



## Guest

Placidochromis phenichilius?


----------



## Gibbs




----------



## Cathje

Placidochromis phenochilus â€œMdoka White Lipsâ€


----------



## Gibbs

Wow nice pics, and a life you have


----------



## rsuarez1982

Marduk said:


> Placidochromis phenichilius?


That's what I thought at first, but then i looked around for more pics and this helped me confirm. http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=506 Even our profile is different. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1220 I trust Mr. Konings.


----------



## Guest

I'm assuming you are letting me go now then...

This one should be easy:


----------



## Guest

rsuarez1982 said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Placidochromis phenichilius?
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought at first, but then i looked around for more pics and this helped me confirm. http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=506 Even our profile is different. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1220 I trust Mr. Konings.
Click to expand...

Either way that thing looks very bloated...

I'd need another shot though to be sure whether it is or isn't a P. phenochilius.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Taiwan Reef? :-?


----------



## Guest

rsuarez1982 said:


> Taiwan Reef? :-?


Yep.

Also, check these out about the pic you posted: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1292
http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/pa ... chilus.htm


----------



## rsuarez1982

I pass my turn. :?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Cathje

Marduk said:


> Either way that thing looks very bloated...
> I'd need another shot though to be sure whether it is or isn't a P. phenochilius.


took a second look at the picture and have second thoughts about the phenochilus (mdoka white lips) 
maybe it's a Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" instead, if you look at the spots?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1218

The Taiwan Reef was too easy :lol:


----------



## Cathje

Marduk said:


> rsuarez1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwan Reef? :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Also, check these out about the pic you posted: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1292
> http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/pa ... chilus.htm
Click to expand...

first link is a p. phenochilus mdoka (white lips)
second link is a p. phenochilus tanzania

not the same fish...


----------



## Guest

Cathje said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rsuarez1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taiwan Reef? :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Also, check these out about the pic you posted: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1292
> http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/pa ... chilus.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> first link is a p. phenochilus mdoka (white lips)
> second link is a p. phenochilus tanzania
> 
> not the same fish...
Click to expand...

Sure they are, same species just different variants.


----------



## BurgerKing

Whos up next??


----------



## Guest

BurgerKing said:


> Whos up next??


I already posted here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 12#1223012

Here's the picture again:


----------



## Rizup

That's a Tangerine Tiger, Protomelas taeniolatus (Likoma Is.) I believe


----------



## Cathje

Google says: Protomelas steveni Mlowe Tiger
http://www.cichlids.net/images/fish/protosteveni.jpg



Marduk said:


> Sure they are, same species just different variants.


sorry, that's what I meant... 
they are both phenochilus, one _mdoka_, one _tanzania_
am dutch you know, my english sucks 

but which one was it then? mdoka or tanzania?


----------



## Guest

Rizup said:


> That's a Tangerine Tiger, Protomelas taeniolatus (Likoma Is.) I believe


That's right!


----------



## Rizup

I guess it would be my turn then. Name this cichlid. . . . .


----------



## Cathje

Copadichromis verduyni (Narangu)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1047


----------



## Rizup

> Copadichromis verduyni (Narangu)
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1047


Thats it. =D>

Mine is starting to color up now, I can't wait! :thumb: Your turn.


----------



## Cathje

Here we go:


----------



## Cathje

no one?

hint: this is a juvenile, and is not only found in the lake but also in the rivers in Malawi


----------



## Guest

Oreochromis karongae?


----------



## Cathje

close... but no...


----------



## Cathje

Maybe it was too hard?

This is the father of my little one:


----------



## Cathje

Ow come on guys, it can't be that hard!!


----------



## Guest

Lol for me it is. I am not familiar at all with tilapias...

I'll make another wild guess... Is it Oreochromis placidus?


----------



## Cathje

Nope, but you are thinking in the right genus *lol*
I believe this is the smallest tilapia species that is endemic to Malawi.


----------



## Cathje

I'll give u a hint:


----------



## Guest

Lol now I know...! Oreochromis sp. cf. Lidole

This one should be relatively easy:


----------



## Cathje

Congratz Marduk!! :lol:

(I'll pick an easier one next time...)

Gonna give that last picture a closer look tonight...


----------



## BurgerKing

Wild guess, juvi OB peacock?? Part of me wants to think lake tang, but i dont know a whole lot about them.


----------



## Guest

BurgerKing said:


> Wild guess, juvi OB peacock?? Part of me wants to think lake tang, but i dont know a whole lot about them.


Wrong not a OB peacock...


----------



## Cathje

Boulengerochromis microlepis - Emperor cichlid Lake Tanganyika (?)


----------



## Guest

Cathje said:


> Boulengerochromis microlepis - Emperor cichlid Lake Tanganyika (?)


No. Here's a hint, it's not from Tanganyika and it is a juvenile male.


----------



## rsuarez1982

Nyassachromis boadzulu?


----------



## Guest

rsuarez1982 said:


> Nyassachromis boadzulu?


Nice try, but no.

I'll give another hint: They're rather large when full grown...


----------



## Gibbs

nimbo fusco?


----------



## Guest

Gibbs said:


> nimbo fusco?


Going in the right direction but wrong track .

Here's another hint...this fish is for the most part fairly popular...


----------



## Cathje

It's too yellow for a Fossorochromis rostratus right?


----------



## Guest

Cathje said:


> It's too yellow for a Fossorochromis rostratus right?


Nope that's right! That's a 3-4" juvenile male.


----------



## Cathje

It is a Fosso? noooooo!!! but they aren't supposed to be yellow!!!

this is wat a juvi fosso is supposed to look like (ours at 6cm / 2,5")


----------



## Guest

Well they can get yellow right before they start developing their greens and other colors..

Anyway you guessed right...your turn.


----------



## Cathje

Here's another juvi:


----------



## Cathje

The above shown juvenile pattern is the same for adult females and imature males so this one can't be that hard... But I'll post a picture of an adult male tomorrow to make things a bit easier


----------



## Guest

Chilotilapia euchilus?


----------



## Cathje

bingo 

Cheilochromis euchilus would also be correct, cause I see both names on the net. Bus which one is the most recent?

Pic of an adult male:









We just got our first fry


----------



## Guest




----------



## Cathje

dimidiochromis kiwinge


----------



## Guest

Lichnochromis acuticeps?

Also got any more photos of that? That's a nice shot... Probably my favorite hap or one of them.

~Ed


----------



## Cathje

correct...

there are a lot of pictures available on the net. on or website you can find them aswell. only we don't have a male... will be getting more acuticeps soon though...

from the net


----------



## Guest

Well actually I have an 8" male myself and am growing out 2" F2 juveniles for a large colony I am planning...

I do have the pictures you just posted though. I just figured you may have some more I have not found yet because I have never seen the first one you posted before.

Anyway I'll post a picture of a new fish soon... right after I think of which one to post...

~Ed


----------



## Guest

Found a pic.


----------



## auratum

Stigmatochromis pholidophorus

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1265

That's the nicest picture I have seen of one...


----------



## Guest

Correct!

And yeah I agree, that's probably the best photo of one available online, at least as far as I know...


----------



## auratum

I guess it is my turn... 8)

No pictures, just a little riddle. :-? Take it easy on me as this is my first one. 

I have at least 4 names I have been known by, yet to some I am just a number.

While one of my names suggests I can take ridicule in stride, I really can't stand it. :x

Being the male, I am clothed in almost every color of the rainbow when in my glory, but some people just like to focus on my tail. 

My lady friends are rather drab, yet that doesn't stop me from prolifically sowing my oats. :drooling:

I am common in the hobby, yet in my home waters I have become quite rare. 

Who am I?


----------



## Guest

Astatotilapia sp.44?


----------



## auratum

You got it, although this site has this fish named Haplochromis sp. "Thick Skin".

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1546

Your up.


----------



## Guest




----------



## auratum

Buccochromis spectabilis?


----------



## Guest

That's correct!


----------



## auratum

auratum said:


> Buccochromis spectabilis


Anyone got a decent picture of one of these haps colored up?

Another riddle.

I am attractive as a juvi whether male or female. When I get big the male gets all the votes in the beauty/color contest.

I like to eat little fishes and you better give me a BIG tank in which to stretch my fins.

I seem to fit better in another group than I am currently classified but no one is fussing about reclassifying me. PerHaps that will happen some day.

Who am I?


----------



## Floridagirl

Okay, I'm new to this, but as I am currently looking to purchase this fish 
for my new 180.. is it? 
Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus


----------



## Guest

Going to guess Cyphotilapia frontosa/gibberosa...


----------



## auratum

Floridagirl said:


> Okay, I'm new to this, but as I am currently looking to purchase this fish
> for my new 180.. is it?
> Nimbochromis fuscotaeniatus


You got it!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1156

Wasn't sure if folks would catch the play on words "Fussing" ~= Fusco & "PerHaps" -> A hap


----------



## Floridagirl

Ok. My first try...this may be too easy.

This species will breed in a harem, or a pair. It's colors change depending on its aquarium environment, especially substrate.

What am I?


----------



## Floridagirl

Too hard, Too easy??


----------



## Guest

I have no idea what one you're suggesting... Mind giving more clues or posting a picture?


----------



## Floridagirl

This species will breed in a harem, or a pair. It's colors change depending on its aquarium environment, especially substrate. It's not the most colorful cihclid, but makes up for it by being able to get out of tight spots easily.


----------



## Guest

Altolamprologus calvus/compressiceps?


----------



## Floridagirl

See...now too easy. You got it!


----------



## Guest




----------



## auratum

Buccochromis spectabilis?


----------



## Guest

auratum said:


> Buccochromis spectabilis?


Yep.


----------



## auratum

So I guess you did find a great pictures of one of these guys. I forgot about those being sold on Aquabid...

I guess I am up. Another riddle.

I was trying to find information on myself on this site but could not find my profile. There seems to be information about many of my close cousins and even one that suggests it's a variant of my name. In this one's profile it even talks about me yet my profile is not here.

I get ~8" long, I like rocky caves, and eating little fishies. Contrary to what my rather unique color hue suggests, I am not of royal blood.

Who am I?


----------



## auratum

No guesses?? Come on! Did I make this too easy and nobody wants to be the one to make the easy guess?


----------



## Guest

I have no idea what fish it is...


----------



## auratum

auratum said:


> So I guess you did find a great pictures of one of these guys. I forgot about those being sold on Aquabid...
> 
> I guess I am up. Another riddle.
> 
> I was trying to find information on myself on this site but could not find my profile. There seems to be information about many of my close cousins and even one that suggests it's a variant of my name. In this one's profile it even talks about me yet my profile is not here.
> 
> I get ~8" long, I like rocky caves, and eating little fishies. Contrary to what my rather unique color hue suggests, I am not of royal blood.
> 
> Who am I?


A few more clues...

I hail from the most southern rift lake & I am rather *modest* despite my purplish hue.


----------



## auratum

sorry - duplicate post.


----------



## Guest

Stigmatochromis modestus?


----------



## auratum

Marduk said:


> Stigmatochromis modestus?


Bingo! Your up.


----------



## Guest

I am known as the tyrant cichlid, and I often get called an old name but am actually a variant of this other name. What am I?


----------



## Guest

No one knows? I thought I gave a dead give away....


----------



## auratum

I was trying to give someone else a chance.

Tyrannochromis nigriventer?


----------



## Guest

auratum said:


> I was trying to give someone else a chance.
> 
> Tyrannochromis nigriventer?


Close.
Here's a hint, there's more than one accurate answer.


----------



## auratum

Marduk said:


> auratum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to give someone else a chance.
> 
> Tyrannochromis nigriventer?
> 
> 
> 
> Close.
> Here's a hint, there's more than one accurate answer.
Click to expand...

Tyrannochromis maculiceps/polyodon/macrostoma?


----------



## Guest

auratum said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> auratum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to give someone else a chance.
> 
> Tyrannochromis nigriventer?
> 
> 
> 
> Close.
> Here's a hint, there's more than one accurate answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tyrannochromis maculiceps/polyodon/macrostoma?
Click to expand...

:lol: All of those are correct.


----------



## auratum

My turn again... We need some others to jump in on this game!!!

I am not a convict but wear similar clothes.  My base color can be light blue or gold and when small I bear some resemblance to another fish from my lake, although they grow much, much bigger and are far more popular than I. I am not as "anxious" as my lascivious name might suggest to a novice in nomenclature or latin.

Who am I?


----------



## Guest

Neolamprologus sexfasciatus


----------



## aussieafricans

i was gonna say that but didnt wanna make a fool of myself  (idiot arent i)

BEN


----------



## aussieafricans

or it could be neolamprologus tetracephalus


----------



## Guest

aussieafricans said:


> or it could be neolamprologus tetracephalus


I was thinking N. tetracephalus, N. sexfasciatus, or Plecodus straeleni but auratum mentioned the base color is either Blue or Gold (in some cases I've seen pics of unimported variants with both blue and gold!) which can only be N. sexfasciatus.


----------



## auratum

Marduk said:


> Neolamprologus sexfasciatus


Yup - your up!

I just got a gold variant of these guys at a fish auction - they are a pretty cool fish.


----------



## Guest

They are awesome. I had an F1 male I believe gold grow up to like 4-5", then suddenly died overnight one day. Not sure if something killed it or if it just died...

Now I am growing out a new F1 juvenile...it's about 1.25-2" now and fully colored... I love how peaceful they are...

Anyway here's a new one.


----------



## auratum

Marduk said:


> Now I am growing out a new F1 juvenile...it's about 1.25-2" now and fully colored... I love how peaceful they are...


Your kidding right!?! The sexfasciatus I have is about 4" and I put it in my 150 gallon of mixed cichlids and it quickly staked out some rock work and does not back down to anyone. Very tough fish in my tank!

Answer to your guessing game - Docimodus evelynae?


----------



## Guest

auratum said:


> Marduk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am growing out a new F1 juvenile...it's about 1.25-2" now and fully colored... I love how peaceful they are...
> 
> 
> 
> Your kidding right!?! The sexfasciatus I have is about 4" and I put it in my 150 gallon of mixed cichlids and it quickly staked out some rock work and does not back down to anyone. Very tough fish in my tank!
> 
> Answer to your guessing game - Docimodus evelynae?
Click to expand...

You guessed right.

And no mine was very peaceful... He never bothered anyone. I've only seen him flair up a few times when he was still alive and that was just against my pleco...

Mine was probably that way though because there was haps twice his size in the same tank, plus the tank is a 265gallon 7ft tank...

Anyway you're up..!

~Ed


----------



## auratum




----------



## auratum

Are these photos showing up for others? They show up in the preveiw pane, but not when I post the message...


----------



## rsuarez1982

I can't see your's or Marduk's previous...


----------



## etcbrown

Serranochromis Robustus crossed with Nimbochromis polystigma?


----------



## auratum

Not a hybrid. You got one of the genus' right.


----------



## etcbrown

Serranochromis angusticeps

I thought the genus Serranochromis was monotypic. I was only joking when I posted before but I guess I was onto something!


----------



## auratum

You got it! Now you are up!!!


----------



## etcbrown




----------



## auratum

Champsochromis spilorhynchus and a nice looking one at that!!!


----------



## etcbrown

You got it! I thought for sure that someone would jump on Champsochromis caeruleus.


----------



## auratum




----------



## Cathje

I know... i know... but I cheated so I won't tell
If you open the picture in a certain program, the name appears when the program tries to convert it....


----------



## Guest

Hemibates stenosoma 'Chituta'


----------



## Guest

Cathje said:


> I know... i know... but I cheated so I won't tell
> If you open the picture in a certain program, the name appears when the program tries to convert it....


I'd hardly call that cheating... You're still researching what species it is whether you are looking it up online or in a image program...! :lol:

Either way that is a VERY interesting looking fish...


----------



## auratum

Marduk said:


> Hemibates stenosoma 'Chituta'


I am not going to argue over the details on this, but the photo was found under the title Hemibates sp. 'stenosoma zambia'.

You are up!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Cathje

Marduk said:


> Cathje said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know... i know... but I cheated so I won't tell
> If you open the picture in a certain program, the name appears when the program tries to convert it....
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hardly call that cheating... You're still researching what species it is whether you are looking it up online or in a image program...! :lol:
> 
> Either way that is a VERY interesting looking fish...
Click to expand...

I opened the picture in Word *lol*
but you are right, very interesting looking fish!


----------



## auratum

Gnathochromis permaxillaris?


----------



## Guest

auratum said:


> Gnathochromis permaxillaris?


Correct.


----------



## etcbrown

Nice use of angles to disguise the jaw structure!


----------



## auratum

Sorry for the water spots...


----------



## 24Tropheus

Lethrinops auritus?
or maybe auratum :wink:


----------



## auratum

24Tropheus said:


> Lethrinops auritus?
> or maybe auratum :wink:


Nope...

auratum (which means arrayed) is actually a species of flower - Lilium auratum - it is one of the largest flowering lilies and used in creating most of the oriental lily hybrids available commercially today. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lilium_auratum

I enjoy gardening also...


----------



## etcbrown

Buccochromis rhodessei


----------



## auratum

etcbrown said:


> Buccochromis rhodessei


Nope. Correct genus wrong species.


----------



## etcbrown

OK, well my first guess was Buccochromis nototaenia , but I edited it because the orange made me think rhodessei.


----------



## auratum

etcbrown said:


> OK, well my first guess was Buccochromis nototaenia , but I edited it because the orange made me think rhodessei.


Correct - you are up!


----------



## etcbrown




----------



## 24Tropheus

Ctenochromis horei?


----------



## etcbrown

Yes, you're up!


----------



## 24Tropheus




----------



## Guest

Sciaenochromis fryeri
Sciaenochromis benthicola


----------



## 24Tropheus

Close but no.


----------



## Guest

Sciaenochromis psammophilus
Sciaenochromis ahli


----------



## 24Tropheus

That is it! :thumb: :dancing:

The latter. Your up. 8)


----------



## Guest

The fish on the right is the one that I want you guys to guess right.

You get extra points though if you guess all of them correctly... (You don't have to, just thought it would be a fun challenge ).

~Ed


----------



## auratum

The photo distorts the fish dimensions - looks like it was taken at an angle from above. I know I have to do this to avoid the flash reflection of the glass.

Guesses from right to left:

Haplochromis sp. "Thick Skin"? [Victorian]

Altolamprologus calvus? [Tanganyikan]

Tyrannochromis nigriventer? [Malawian]


----------



## Guest

You got all the lakes right and the wild female yellow calvus right. You didn't get the Malawi *species* right but very close. And you were way off on the victorian...

I'll give a hint on the Vic.. Dave's Fish currently has that species in stock.

~Ed


----------



## auratum

Guesses from right to left:

Pundamilia sp. 'blue bar'? [Victorian]

Altolamprologus calvus [Tanganyikan]

Tyrannochromis macrostoma? [Malawian]


----------



## Guest

Yep.


----------



## auratum

Sorry this one is a little fuzzy


----------



## Guest

Pundamilia nyererei 
Haplochromis sp. "Flameback"


----------



## auratum

Marduk said:


> Pundamilia nyererei
> Haplochromis sp. "Flameback"


Nope - right region. In the profiles it talks about this being in 3 different lakes but doesn't mention the largest and most common lake.

I have heard some say that this is the same fish as another one in the profiles but it looks different to me.

This is one of my favorite "Victorians".

Here is another more recent picture when not in breeding colors.


----------



## Guest

Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green"
Haplochromis sp. "All Red" (Lake Kyoga) aka kyoga flameback


----------



## auratum

Marduk said:


> Haplochromis sp. "All Red" (Lake Kyoga) aka kyoga flameback


That's the one.

You're up!


----------



## Guest




----------



## auratum

'Lamprologus' brevis???


----------



## Guest

No but close.


----------



## Dave

'Lamprologus' sp. "Ornatipinnis "


----------



## Guest

Right genus wrong species.


----------



## 24Tropheus

An Occie?

('Lamprologus' ocellatus?)


----------



## Dave

24Tropheus said:


> An Occie?
> 
> ('Lamprologus' ocellatus?)


 Not a very handsome occie IMHO, which is why I went with ornatipinnis. It has to be from this subgroup though.


----------



## Guest

Nope.

Here's a few hints. It was described by Max Poll in 1949 and is ~1 km offshore between Katibili and Albertville.


----------



## Dave

wauthioni


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> wauthioni


Yep!


----------



## Gibbs

Dave your up. Or should i take your turn


----------



## 24Tropheus

Dave please answer.


----------



## Guest

He hasn't posted since last Wednesday. I guess it's possible he went away from Thanksgiving. I say we give him until Thursday to post one..

~Ed


----------



## auratum

Anyone want to jump in with a new one???


----------



## Guest

I'll take his turn.


----------



## auratum

Rhamphochromis esox?


----------



## Dave

Sorry guys, been in and out a lot over the last few weeks, and I will be out again this week. If I post a correct answer and don't post a new pic in a day, just assume I am out and go ahead and take my turn.


----------



## Guest

auratum said:


> Rhamphochromis esox?


Close.


----------



## josmoloco

Rhamphochromis ferox?


----------



## Guest

josmoloco said:


> Rhamphochromis ferox?


Right genus wrong species.


----------



## josmoloco

Rhamphochromis macrophthalmus


----------



## Guest

josmoloco said:


> Rhamphochromis macrophthalmus


Yep.


----------



## auratum

Marduk - are you certain on the ID? The eye looks smaller than other pics on the web - macrophthalmus means big eye, right?


----------



## Guest

auratum said:


> Marduk - are you certain on the ID? The eye looks smaller than other pics on the web - macrophthalmus means big eye, right?


I'm certain on the I.D. And my digital latin dictionary says macro means lesser, thin...when in english macro means large...weird...

The I.D. on that particular fish picture could be wrong but that's what it said. I also saw fish from that same tank that fish is in and they are all only like 6" long.

Assuming that my digital latin dictionary is wrong or I entered the wrong stem, the macro part could refer to its size... Take a look at this photo: http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=1345

~Ed


----------



## auratum

Apparently we can't trust the information in the profile section of this site then...


----------



## auratum

Josmoloco - you are up...


----------



## Dave

auratum said:


> Apparently we can't trust the information in the profile section of this site then...


If you find something that you believe to be inaccurate please submit that here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=125204

Be sure to click on "click".


----------



## auratum

Where did everyone go with this thread???


----------



## Guest

I'll just take josmoloco's turn...


----------



## Guest

I was told that the first pic didn't work for some people so I re-uploaded it at a different location.


----------



## Dave

Pseudotropheus Aurora


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Pseudotropheus Aurora


New name is Metriaclima aurora but yes that's it!


----------



## Dave

Never kept these guys, but I wouldn't mind having a group.


----------



## Guest

Dave said:


> Never kept these guys, but I wouldn't mind having a group.


Yeah they are nice looking... Anyway don't forget to post a new pic! (You have in the past :wink

~Ed


----------



## Dave

Internet is very spotty. I cannot get anything uploaded. Someone that has not had a turn in awhile may take mine.


----------



## Gibbs

I haven't had a go in while so ill jump in 

What's this guy?
Marduk knows, he is the 1 that told me what it is :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'll give a hint to others. It's a member of Otopharynx sp., and it has the word "blue" in its species name.


----------



## Gibbs

hahahaha. Add 1 more word to Marduks hints to ID this fish.


----------



## etcbrown

Otopharynx Sp. "Torpedo Blue"


----------



## Gibbs

etcbrown said:


> Otopharynx Sp. "Torpedo Blue"


Thats the 1 mate :thumb: 
Your up


----------



## auratum

ETCBROWN YOU ARE UP!


----------



## Guest

Anyone else feel like going to revive this thread?


----------

